# $1000 Betta! :o



## Bellaputtie (Jan 13, 2011)

Long time lurker, first time posting. I was browsing Aquabid window shopping and I stumbled across this auction. Now I'm no expert on betta's so maybe someone can help me out, but why does this betta cost $1000. Personally I don't see anything remarkable, but again I'm no expert.
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1311704403


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

That's crazy! lol. I LOVE betta, but I wouldn't pay that much for one lol.


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

*Pearl Betta*

There is absolutely no reason for a badly scaled malformed Betta to cost that much. If someone actually buys it, it will be because they think they can breed it to make more "Pearl" Bettas. I've seen them sold as crocodile and pearl scale but they are only bad rose scaled with deformed scaling. Something that most of us would feed to the Oscar!


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I think they're trying to pass it off as "rare"? Like "designer" dogs? 

There really isn't anything special, just malformed scales!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Aquastar has done stuff like that before with what should have been culls 

Thats too bad.


----------



## JHernandez (Jul 2, 2011)

hmmmmm i wonder how many id need to make a belt. i keed i keed!


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

The person who bid on it is probably bored out of their mind...


----------



## hodgepodgen (Feb 25, 2011)

$1200 now... wow


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Looks like it has dropsy to me... like i would be constantly worried about it... ^^; I dont think it is even worth a fraction of what they are trying to sell it for... Others are right, this would have been a cull for me.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

hodgepodgen said:


> $1200 now... wow


No, the bid is for $1,000. But you can BUY IT now for $1,200.


----------



## ale89 (Apr 1, 2011)

Unless I counted wrong, I think this may be a "lady of 8", female half moon with 8 ray branching on the caudal fin. Supposedly they are really rare and go for about that much.I still would never pay that much for a fish though, its kind of insane.


----------



## pinkninja12 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thats a little crazy. Come on now, $1,000? I personally dont think thats normal lol


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

$1000? I saw a image that was selling a betta fry for $9999.99!!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Super old thread XD


----------



## rosy delta (Jul 17, 2012)

The fish must have sold, I couldnt find it. but they do have one for $150.00...


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I can't see which betta link goes to...darn. I only get the aqaubid page, and can't find that specific bid/fish..dang lol


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

That's because this thread is... Over a year old. Stop necro-bumping it you guys. It was ugly anyway... :/


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Gizmothefreaky said:


> That's because this thread is... Over a year old. Stop necro-bumping it you guys. It was ugly anyway... :/


Oh ok..thanks, I didn't look at the original date..duh to me!


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Lame!! Wish I could of seen it!!


----------

